
Uchronia: An Alternate History List - bookofjoe
http://uchronia.com/
======
idoubtit
The oldest novel I can think of where alternate history has a major role is
_Orlando Furioso_ , published at the beginning of the XVIth century. If I
remember correctly, the first scene is a battle were Charlemagne's army is
beaten by a Saracen army. Later on, the Saracens lay siege to Paris. The world
is mostly realistic, with an alternate history and elements of fantasy
(griffons, magic spells). _Orlando_ is much more than an uchronia, it is
poetic, epic, fantastic, funny and sometimes morally challenging. This
wonderful book is not mentioned on the page "Oldest" of this site where the
oldest _novel_ was published in 1732.

